# Private Right Of Way



## westonslot (17 Jul 2007)

I would like to remove a privte right of way , which exists half way down my drive. It is stated thah the land owner has a right of way for a horse and cart. The land owner has other acess to this land. How do I go about this. I would like to build a house in this drive and it would be important that I could maintain the drive as may own.


----------



## Vanilla (17 Jul 2007)

You will have to ask the other land owner with the right of way to sign off.


----------



## sheena1 (17 Jul 2007)

Well firstly have you spoken to the other landowner? Both of you must be in agreement to extinguish the right of way. If so your solicitor can draft the necessary paperwork which the landowner signs. It is then lodged in the Land Registry and removed from your title.


----------



## westonslot (17 Jul 2007)

I have asked the landowner. He will not  give up his right of way. On my the land deeds it is stated that the landowner has a right of way for a horse and cart.   Can I restrict right of way  to conditions stated. Am I permitted to put a locked gate at my enterance.The reason the right of way existed was because there was another house in this avenue one time , it has been completly removed for nearly 80 years.


----------



## Vanilla (17 Jul 2007)

westonslot said:


> Can I restrict right of way to conditions stated. Am I permitted to put a locked gate at my enterance.


 
No and no.


----------

